# Two broken habistat dimmer stats broken in a week?!



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm getting really frustrated with lighting my viv! I'm obviously doing something very wrong as I've now got two broken stats! 

I've been putting 100w bulbs in when the fitting can take 150w and the bulbs just keep blowing, so I put in different fittings - same problem. When one of the bulbs blew it suddenly meant that my first stat wouldn't turn on and then it happened again not so long after. 

I assume it is something to do with the fuses? I have no idea! I bought one from a shop (lost receipt, ugh) and one from the classifieds, so it isn't like I can return them.

Any idea on how to fix them or how to fix my light fitting or whatever?


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Check the fuse that's in the plug and see if that matches up to what's on the back of the plug or on the label on the stat it's self maybe?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

If the stats are buning out then you have the wrong fuse.
The fuse is there to protect the equipment and stop you hurting yourself.
It sounds like the stats can not take the 100 watts from the bulbs bt even a very basic stat should handle 100 watts easily.
I would suggest that you have a short in the system, or maybe have water or condensation getting to your wiring.


----------



## Jesss (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!
It could be condensation or something as it is for a very humid viv. The fuses are what came with the stats so I wouldn't know anything about that! 
I'm going to talk to the guys that manufacture them, see if they can suggest anything


----------



## gazza1973 (Aug 19, 2009)

What bulbs are you using out of interest? I ask because I switched to pro rep bulbs a while back and there pretty useless kept blowing and even had one explode!! Gone to ceramics now no more problems


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Reptile Lighting*

What kind of bulb and fitting do you have? If, as some people have suggested the malfunction is being caused by humidity it may be that you don't have suitable equipment.

If you have a moist or humid terrarium (such as for a chameleon) you need to have waterproof light fittings. You can tell if something is waterproof by its IP rating (Ingress Protection Rating), for example the Arcadia T5 Controller  is rated IP67 waterproof.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

Dependin wether its for humidity or not i would change your holder and wire etc buy a full ceramic holder wire and plug off ebay for a fiver


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Your bulbs are blowing and taking out the fuses in the thermostats, switch to better bulbs and change the fuses in the plugs of the thermostats.


----------

